# Convert S&W Shield from .40 to 9mm



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 27, 2018)

Is it really this freeking easy???

I love my Shield but don’t love shooting it in .40

Storm Lake Barrel S&W M&P 40 S&W to 9mm Luger Conversion - MPN: 34131


----------



## Topkick (Jan 27, 2018)

Why not trade the .40 in for a Shield 9 mm? I have seen the Shield brand new for 299.00 recently. Also, I received my .45 Shield  rebate package today. Two 20 Rd boxes of hollow points, a speed loader, and two mags. Pretty stoked about that


----------



## Gunz (Jan 27, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Is it really this freeking easy???




_"Barrel may need to be fitted by an experienced gunsmith."_


----------



## policemedic (Jan 27, 2018)

Speaking as an armorer I’d put the $159 plus shipping plus tax plus (likely) gunsmith fee toward buying a purpose built 9mm Shield. Trade or sell the .40.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 27, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Speaking as an armorer I’d put the $159 plus shipping plus tax plus (likely) gunsmith fee toward buying a purpose built 9mm Shield. Trade or sell the .40.



That's good enough for me.  I was under the impression from the cigar-shop "gun guy" that it was as simple as swapping out the barrels.

They recently put out an upgraded version of the Shield with ported barrel, night sights, and better trigger.

Performance Center® Ported M&P®9 SHIELD™ | Smith & Wesson


----------



## Topkick (Jan 27, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> That's good enough for me.  I was under the impression from the cigar-shop "gun guy" that it was as simple as swapping out the barrels.
> 
> They recently put out an upgraded version of the Shield with ported barrel, night sights, and better trigger.
> 
> ...


I've shot both the basic and the PC 9mm. IMO, not much difference considering there is a big price difference. I do like the sights a little better on the PC version, though.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 27, 2018)

Topkick said:


> I do like the sights a little better on the PC version, though.



DId you notice a difference on the trigger.  I HATE this trigger on the first generation Shield.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 27, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> DId you notice a difference on the trigger.  I HATE this trigger on the first generation Shield.



Yup, a bit less of that grinding feel, I think. But my new base .45 doesn't have that, so maybe that's been improved on all of them.


----------

